# Keyless Chuck Repair



## carlquib (Sep 16, 2016)

I had a win today.  Years ago I had a one of the Chinese keyless chucks in my horizontal mill with a 1 1/4" drill chucked up, everything was going swimmingly until the drill broke through and grabbed.  The chuck wound tighter and the part that holds and adjusts the jaws  twisted and broke.  All this happened years ago, since then I have moved shops and while I was putting things away I found the chuck and decided to fix it.  This is the piece that broke.  





Most of it wasn't too tough it had a funky 11.35mm x 1.75 mm left hand thread but that was pretty straight forward.  The part I was worried about was the stepped slot.  I probably would have used a shaper but it is apart for some repairs.  So I decided to grind a cutter out of high speed steel.  





The cutter came out okay, although I should have made the necked down section a few thousands smaller.  I had just a little rubbing while cutting the step.  The new part is made from stress proof, so it should be a little better than the cheese metal the original was made of.  








Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic!


----------



## carlquib (Sep 16, 2016)

Here I'm cutting one of the l stepped slots.  






Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic!


----------



## carlquib (Sep 16, 2016)

Here the chuck is reassembled and ready to work again.  





Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## dlane (Sep 16, 2016)

Good save , Evan Albright chucks will break useing big drills


----------



## carlquib (Sep 16, 2016)

Too true, but I had gotten away with it multiple times. Until I didn't,   now I always used a big jacobs ball bearing chuck haven't had a problem in years.  The keyless chucks are just so dang handy as long as you remember their limitations.

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic!


----------

